

Tracking Calls Through Virtual Phone Numbers? - kaisdavis

I'm setting up a marketing campaign and I'd love to be able to track calls that come in to this campaign. Ideally, I'd like to:<p>* Set up a new virtual number
* Have the number forward to the main office line
* Be able to track the # of calls the virtual number gets<p>Someone has had to have solved this already. Is there a service that helps automate this?
======
fido
I've solved this and more with www.getvolta.com. We are a lightweight CRM for
companies that rely on the phone.

Our outbound stuff is more advanced, but our inbound is simple. Simply change
the phone number on your site with a bit of javascript and you're done. That
javascript rotates through a bunch of your phone numbers that we give you,
tracks referrers, search queries, etc.

When the phone rings you can have a callerid screen that instantly displays
all the above plus history of conversations with that person.

We also allow the person who answered the phone to enter a numeric value after
each call. Then, you can see ROI for all the various marketing efforts.

Contact me privately if you're interested in learning more. We are still
private, but opening up very soon.

~~~
kaisdavis
Very interesting. I'd like to learn more. Your email isn't in your profile and
I couldn't find a contact email on getvolta.com or your Quora page. My email
is kdavis@chambersconstruction.com.

My use case may be a bit different. I want to use the various #s for print ads
in magazines, newspapers, and journals and also on marketing materials at
trade shows.

The end goal is to determine which marketing channels are actually producing
interest and which are just setting a big pile of money on fire.

